# 05/23/05 + Gren Terror



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Finally got around to take some shots of my Green Terror.
He's really starting to become a PITA though, he keeps flaring at me,
and doesnt stand still long enough for me to focus properly.

*CLICK TO ENLARGE
*

Flaring 1

Flaring 2

Not the best shot, but hes trying to bite me!

Causing my sand to fly while shaking before an attack.

I Normally dont post shots like this, but this one shows his colors VERY accurately.

Comments, as always, welcomed!


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

mean bugger aye...prolly wants a sip of the booze in your hand ahaha...but i must say great looking fish and well done with the shots.good share dude


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Amazing pics







He's got a really smug look in that last pic, sort like he just told you off.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

beautiful color to that fish and awesome pics as always Gordeez


----------



## buddah101 (Dec 12, 2004)

Gorgeous coloration!! Very nice indeed!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

THanks Everyone








The lst shot wouldve been perfect if his Face was in better focus.
But this dude is always flaring and moving like hes having seizures, he just gets pissed off at me.
Here are the rest of the images for those of you interested...
http://www.gordeez.com/Fish/052305/index.html


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice pics gordeez


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

He has some very nice coloration on him. Nice pics.


----------

